# Oats: Some ideas



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.whitesoats.co.uk/recipes.html

A ferw oat Recipes some of you may enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice one mate!

Will give these a go once i'm done with my Keto diet.

+reps


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I think il try a few aswell.

I have also tried there oats with fruit they do. tesco sells them there tastey.


----------

